# Sirius Jensen CK100SR Tuner



## valgrom (Dec 14, 2004)

I just bought this radio and I have the car kit but I just can't seem to find the Home Dock on sale ANYWHERE...I mean it exists cause Audiovox has it on their site listed as "JHK1" but I can't find it for sale anywhere....Anyone know why?

Also since Audiovox Just bought Jensen and two of their Radios look identical...any chance the home dock for the Audiovox version will fit the Sirius?

The Audiovox version is model "SIRHK1" and can be seen here:
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-USXQ7J...id=morephotos&pi=2&i=220SIRHK1&display=XL#Tab

Any help would be appreciated...

Val


----------

